# is there a place that will do 4 color transfers, large enough for the back of a hoodie, that will do them for like 5 bucks a pop?



## TheOtherStyle (Feb 6, 2009)

been googling various combo's of words for a few hours, and still havent found what i'm looking for.

i've got a design, 4 colors, for my group. i couldnt find a place that did hoodie's for cheap that didnt require us to order something like 30 or more (sorry, we are a small group of like 4), so i started looking for iron ons.



is there a place that will do 4 color transfers, large enough for the back of a hoodie, that will do them for like 5 bucks a pop? i only need maybe 6, and we are really low on funds.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: heat transfer resources*

$5 for a 4 color print for only 4 shirts is not realisitc. You might get someone to do direct printing, but not for $5.


----------



## TheOtherStyle (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: heat transfer resources*

well it doesnt have to be 5 bucks, but none of us wanna pay 20 bucks a pop for them. between me and the rest of the group we need like 6 or 7, and 100-120 is a lot for us to scrounge up right now


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: heat transfer resources*

I hope you are not including the garment in you request for printing...I also assume you will be wanting a darker color...so that makes it more expensive.. IF you have the garment, you MIGHT find someone to dop DTG print for 6-7 dollars...otherwise......don't think you will find anyone to do this.

Even with opaque transfers, I would not do such a job including the hoodie for less than $20 or so...maybe $25


----------



## TheOtherStyle (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: heat transfer resources*

no, we have our own garments, and we can apply them ourselves.

we just need the heat transfers, nothing more.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: heat transfer resources*

Sorry...misunderstood...you could get the prints done at www.transferexpress.com You will have to sign up as a dealer..but does not cost...I think would be the best for you. They have an 800 number which you can call and get more information


----------



## TheOtherStyle (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: heat transfer resources*

sent them an email, thanks.

any other potential sources? or even vendors on here that dont mind small orders?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: heat transfer resources*



TheOtherStyle said:


> sent them an email, thanks.
> 
> any other potential sources? or even vendors on here that dont mind small orders?


There's a whole list here that you can get quotes from:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html

Also check out the transfers from F & M F&M Expressions Unlimited- Custom Screen Printed Heat Transfers - they have a "freedom" transfer that isn't limited to the number of colors.


----------



## TheOtherStyle (Feb 6, 2009)

ok..i can understand the move...but why the rename?


and yeah... i already saw that f&m....18 a piece.....pass


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Understand these plastisol transfers can not be applied with an iron. You'll need a heat press.


----------



## TheOtherStyle (Feb 6, 2009)

my original question wasnt asking about plastisols per se though....i'm open to any type of heat transfer as long as its cheap.


i was thinking of calling the place i worked at for a couple weeks the other year, but last i heard they still only do screenprinting, and we kinda already have our own garments.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

The least expensive source I'm aware of is Universal Transfers' UNIVERSA DIGI-GRIP
Universal Transfers - Custom Heat Transfers

Their pricing is in your ballpark but the minimum is twelve.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

TheOtherStyle said:


> ok..i can understand the move...but why the rename?
> 
> 
> and yeah... i already saw that f&m....18 a piece.....pass


To give people a better idea of what the thread is about so they can help you find an answer 



> my original question wasnt asking about plastisols per se though....i'm open to any type of heat transfer as long as its cheap.


There's not many other 4 color custom transfers other than plastisol.

You could do it yourself with an inkjet printer, but that's not the same quality as it sounds like you're looking for.



> and yeah... i already saw that f&m....18 a piece.....pass


I also gave you a whole list of other companies that do custom transfers 

With such a small minimum, it won't be cost effective for companies to produce them at such a low price. Price breaks come with higher quantities because it helps them to spread out their setup costs and time over a larger order.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Universal, Semo, First Edition and Dowling all make digital transfers which are sort of like inkjet transfers but much more durable, supposably good for 50+ washes before they begin fading. I have a sample from Universal which is why I went ahead and recommended them. The color is very vibrant, the transfers have a sheen and I haven't noticed any significant fading after half a dozen washes.


edit: actually I just checked First Edition and their minimum is one, so getting four shouldn't be a problem. Cost is $7 each. You should ask for a sample first to make sure it's what you want. You should also consider these aren't designed to be ironed on, you definitely want a heat press. If I were you I'd post in the referral section with your state in the subject line and hire someone to apply them.
http://first-edition.com/photo_transfers.htm


----------

